# Question On Mill Base



## JW714 (Sep 7, 2015)

Any idea on the make of the knee mill my M head is attached to?  I checked Tonys site but no luck.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Sep 7, 2015)

Now there is a mill worthy of  a full size shop, fit for a hobby shop.  Wish I could help   you ID it....

Tom


----------



## stupoty (Sep 7, 2015)

The table design looks very distinctive. 

Sorry thats not very helpfull i know,  just havn't seen a smaller machine table built like that.

Stuart


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 7, 2015)

Don't know the make but it would look good in my shop .


----------



## bugeyepaul (Sep 7, 2015)

looks like an Index to me.


----------



## sanddan (Sep 8, 2015)

Beautiful machines, have they been restored?


----------



## JW714 (Sep 8, 2015)

No restorations. But the Clausing I just replaced the spindle bearings. Thank you for the compliment!!


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 3, 2015)

I thought I recognized that shape- here's an Index that's for sale on Ebay now.  They don't say the model. Looks a lot like what you have
Mark S.


----------



## comstock-friend (Oct 28, 2015)

I think all the Index mills are full height and as heavy or heavier than a BP. I have a Index 55 and nothing like the OP's mill other than the curved head mount.

John


----------

